# decydować



## Jana337

> Przykładem może być księżna Masako Owada, która wyszła za mąż za następcę tronu Japonii, gdy miała 30 lat. Gdy zdecydowała się urodzić dziecko, okazało się, że nie może zajść w ciążę. Source


I came across the word "decydować". Is it a genuine Polish word or a recent anglicism? 

Dzięki 

Jana


----------



## _sandra_

Hi Jana,

decydować - is not a recent anglicism, it derives from Latin (_decido_),
and has been used in Polish for centuries I suppose
(Can't find any additional info)



> Dzięki


Nie ma sprawy

Take care,
Sandra


----------



## Thomas1

_sandra_ said:
			
		

> decydować - is not a recent anglicism, it derives from Latin (_decido_),
> and has been used in Polish for centuries I suppose
> (Can't find any additional info)


Just to get it clear , _decydować_ comes from Latin _decidere_, whereas English _to decide_ has a little more complicated roots, it comes from Old French _decider_ which was taken from Latin _decidere_.

Latin _decido_ is a root for Polish _decyzja_. English _decision_ comes from Middle French _decision_ taken from Latin _decisionem_.

Thomas


----------



## _sandra_

> Just to get it clear


Heh, I'm getting used to it.. Ooops, Jana, sorry for the mess and Thomas thanks for correction(s)

PS. I took 'decido'  from PWN dict and what I thought is that they were giving the first person sing. indicativus praesentis.. Oi, my Latin lessons seem to be such a long time ago...

Sandra


----------



## Jana337

No problem, Sandra I wasn't particularly interested in the etymology of the word (but I am glad it was provided. What I was after was the influence of English on Polish. 

Is decydować the first choice for "to decide"? The Czech word is "rozhodovat".

Jana


----------



## _sandra_

IMO it would be the first. Other: postanowić

e.g. you could say: 





> Gdy postanowiła urodzić dziecko, okazało się że nie może zajść w ciążę


 
Mind you can say: 
Gdy postanowiła urodzić dziecko = Gdy postanowiła, że urodzi dziecko... 
(it requires either infinitive or subordinate sentence)
or: Gdy zdecydowała się urodzić dziecko = Gdy zdecydowała, że urodzi

Oi, let me know if it's not clear
A dopo, Sandra


----------



## Jana337

_sandra_ said:
			
		

> IMO it would be the first. Other: postanowić
> 
> e.g. you could say:
> 
> Mind you can say:
> Gdy postanowiła urodzić dziecko = Gdy postanowiła, że urodzi dziecko...
> (it requires either infinitive or subordinate sentence)
> or: Gdy zdecydowała się urodzić dziecko = Gdy zdecydowała, że urodzi
> 
> Oi, let me know if it's not clear
> A dopo, Sandra


It is absolutely clear because the structures are identical in Czech. Just vocab sometimes deviates.
(Well, we would say Když *se* rozhodla porodit dítě - se cannot be elsewhere)

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

_sandra_ said:
			
		

> IMO it would be the first. Other: postanowić
> 
> e.g. you could say:
> 
> Mind you can say:
> Gdy postanowiła urodzić dziecko = Gdy postanowiła, że urodzi dziecko...
> (it requires either infinitive or subordinate sentence)
> or: Gdy zdecydowała się urodzić dziecko = Gdy zdecydowała, że urodzi


exactly my sentimetns  

I think it's just a matter of idiosyncrasy which one you use.

Thomas


----------

